
Knowing how to code is a trap - bramk
https://bramkanstein.com/codertrap/
======
bramk
I revived my blog with the goal to write more in 2020 and share unfiltered
thoughts and findings on startups and business.

Here's my first article that I've been wanting to write for a while. What do
you think?

~~~
dotKLX
Always nice to read a new instance of «the law of the instrument»
([https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Law_of_the_instrument](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Law_of_the_instrument)).
Fortunaly not all programmers suffer from the same cognitive bias.

